# Act clutches need flat flywheel?



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

Isnt our ls2 flywheel flat? I am wondering this because all the clutches for the ls2 gto on the Act website says needs "flat Flyhweel" does anyone know anyone using stock ls2 flywheel with ACT clutches?


----------

